# Lexi at 6 weeks pregnant



## 3SweetGoldens

I took some pictures today of all my Kid's! Here are the shots of Lex. So nice to see a bit of clearing today, as it is supposed to rain the most of the next 10 days. Lexi just loved being outside, just enjoyed grabbing pieces of wood, just like the boys! :doh: She was tired when we came inside, and enjoyed her nap on the couch. Only three more weeks to go, and MORE babies for the forum to watch for!:smooch:


----------



## rictic

aww sweet. shes looking good for a mum to be.


----------



## olik

she looks so pooped on the couch.


----------



## Oaklys Dad

She looks like she is glowing to me. Glad she got out of the house and had some fun today.


----------



## Alohaimee

Gosh! She is just beautiful! I can't wait to see her pups!!


----------



## ataylor

She is beautiful. Who is the sire of the soon-to-be puppies?


----------



## BeauShel

She is beautiful and looks relaxed on the couch.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

ataylor said:


> She is beautiful. Who is the sire of the soon-to-be puppies?


 
Thank you everyone for the nice comments on Lexi. We have decided to do a repeat breeding to Sol. We did a lot of research, test breeding, etc. on Lexi's first breeding. We made the decision to do a line breeding on her with Colorbooks Nothing Like the Sun...Sol. His owner also has another Beautiful Stud, but we were so thrilled with the first litter, the pups were smart, beautiful, with outstanding temperaments...what more could we ask for!  We are hoping for another outstanding litter. 
Here is a link to Sol on K-9 data. Lexi's is here as well.


Colorbook's Nothing Like the Sun


Fairwinds Classy Alexus Lynn


----------



## amy22

awww shes beautiful and she must have had a great time outside cuz she looks pooped out!!! I cant wait to see the puppies!!!


----------



## goldengirls550

Aww cute. Congrats for the mommy to be. I heard 10 maybe 11 pups.. Wow!


----------



## LuckOfTheGold

she is beauitful


----------

